# Just got a 1996 B544 and parts needed



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi there

I'm sure I will be posting on here often as we have just bought a very high mileage Hymer B544 that has excellent Fiat mechanics but some of the interior systems need some work.

So firstly the diesel cap is broken and the water cap seems to be locked in place and just turns and turns. Can these bought bought as spare parts, and if I need any more of these brittle plastic parts is there a good UK source for them for this van? 

The water pump seems not to be working either, it just blows the fuse every time you turn the tap on. Do I need to do some exploration to see if there is a short, or is it likely to be the motor?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

spannerhead said:


> the water cap seems to be locked in place and just turns and turns.


Have you tried "locking" it?

They work in reverse, you "lock" the central body and bayonet fitting to the outer rim to undo it.

You need to hold the outer rim steady whilst turning the key that then locks the central bayonet fitting in place so that it then turns with the outer rim and so can be undone.

If that makes sense. :?


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes it does, we tried everything with the owner too who knows how they work. Haven't got the WD out yet, but we're gonna need a petrol cap at the very least as that's broken.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Could well be the pump but best way to check is to disconnect the wires from as close to the pump as possible. If the fuse still blows it's a wiring fault if not it's the pump.

If it is the pump it may be that it hasn't turned for a long time and has seized. If you are able to free it up then that may solve your problems.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

water cap easy enough

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MOTORHOME...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item27d3f817bb

You can swap your old barell over and keep same key I think

Look at their site foe other cap

Ian


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

All useful, thanks 

Brilliant, HymerUK have got all the bits by the look of things, time to put a shopping list together!


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

lot of Hymers have one or two submersible pumps they are impellor type and often get a bit of grit in them which stops them spinning a sharp tap will often clear it.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi spannerhead,
I've had a LHD 1997 B544 for seven years, great MH, no major problems, (touch wood!)

I have had to replace the water pump, this is the one:-

http://www.elyboatchandlers.com/com...ge/product/Reich_19L_twin_s_4f9ff6bbdac56.jpg

You might have problems freeing the old one up if it is seized.

If you need to test it, it is easy to remove, it is inside the tank under the rear seat. You can test it in situ by disconnecting it from the circuit and running leads from a 12vbattery directly to it.

Polarity doesn't matter, as you can even increase water flow on that pump by reversing the polarity.

I'd search e-bay for parts if you can, as Hymer UK can be pricey.

I think your odometer on the speedo might be recording in kilometers, mine does, even thought the outer ring measures in MPH.

I did post on here not so long ago about a scrapyard in Sheffield breaking a B544 of similar vintage, I will try and find it if it is still there, but nuke's little helpers keep shifting a lot of my posts to 'Off Topic' for some reason which results in them dropping off the radar.

Hope this helps.

Roger


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks chaps ... Can't wait to get to work on it 

I'll do a test on the speedo and see which it is.


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

spannerhead said:


> All useful, thanks
> 
> Brilliant, HymerUK have got all the bits by the look of things, time to put a shopping list together!


If Hymer UK is Brownhills in Newark, they usually like to have the serial number of the motorhome so they can look it up for part numbers. So perhaps have that info to hand if you contact them.

We have found them to be very helpful and knowledgeable on Hymer parts. If they have them in stock they are posted out the same/next day so delivery is fast and prices are ok. If they have to come from Hymer in Germany, then parts can take up to 5 - 7 weeks before Brownhills get them in.

Good Luck with your parts.


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Tested the water pump and its dead, ill get one ordered.

The water cap is off and working, just need a fuel cap.

Fridge is on the blink, can't get the gas to light, have followed the correct procedures, will have to get the local motorhome garage to take a look. 

Lots to be getting on with!


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Yup, the water pump was dead, it was one of the basic ones so I've just ordered the more powerful one you recommended, cheers for that, along with a new petrol cap and plastic door closers.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi spannerhead,
Just had a thought - not so much a part, but could still cost.

Have you checked the plate yet for the plated weight?

It is on the body skirt just aft of the front passenger wheel, (I believe yours is a LHD).

Many B544's are plated at 3200KG, which, believe me, does not provide enough payload for that model. Some are even plated I believe at 2700KG!

If you are lucky, yours might be one of those plated at 3500 KG, which is probably about right just for the two of you.

If not I would advise getting it re-plated to 3500Kg which is basically just a paper exercise with a firm called SV-Tech.

The downside is that it costs around £250, but well worth it if it avoids a costly stop by the DVLA for overloading, and gives you peace of mind.

Once you get it mobile whizz it round to a weighbridge and check it.

All the lumber you accumulate does add up.


I had mine re-plated last year, after finally getting round to putting it on a weighbridge and finding that full water and fuel took me to around 3300KG. I had been driving round overweight for over five years.

You can get it plated to around the 3950KG weight, but this does involve uprating of springs and suspension.

Have you checked under your van yet, some previous owner might even have done that.

There is loads of info on re-plating and SV-Tech on this forum.


Good luck with getting all the systems on line.

Found if it is recording in KM or miles yet?

Roger


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for that, never even crossed my mind, I'll have a look for the plate.

It's had air ride suspension fitted, so at least I know the suspension is up to the job.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

spannerhead

what does the tax disc say

if it been upgraded over 3500kg it will say PHG and costs £165 per year

fridge will probably be a dometic there should be some numbers in the fridge on a sticker

do a google for an engineer in your area

Ian


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Spannerhead
Just a thought,
I see you are in Brighton area,have you been in contact with Chris at premier motorhomes Chichister,may save on postage if you are close enough.
Very helpfull chap.


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

I'll check that when I get home later, thanks...

And yes, got a very nice sounding local engineer coming next week to sort out the fridge and I'll get him to sort out any other things I'm not sure about while he's there 


BTW - do yo need to leave the van plugged in all the time when it's on the drive?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

No need to keep it plugged in the solar panels should keep the batteries topped up.
Having said that we plug ours in for 24 hrs every month if not used.


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Chichester is a bit of a mission for us as we have to get through the terrible road works in Worthing! Online ordering suits me anyway as I run a shop so always here to get the parcels.

I'll check if the solar panels are working when I get home tonight, be good not to have to bother to plug it in


----------



## JonnyReggae (Oct 18, 2012)

*FAO Prof20 / Roger*

Hi Roger

You mentioned in the thread that you may know of a breaker in Sheffield that is currently breaking a B544?

I need a rear bumper for a 91 B544, and having trouble sourcing something.

best, Jonny


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Jonny,
The model being broken by the scrappers was a 96/97 Fiat B544, and I don't think that the bumper (if they still have it) will fit your model.

I put spannerhead in touch with them for his front bumper.

They are not a motorhome breakers per se, they occasionally get some in.

It was actually Doncaster Motor Spares Ltd, (Groundhog). 

You can google them and search the site, or ring them on PARTSLINE: 01302 573181. 

Good luck with you search.

Roger


----------



## JonnyReggae (Oct 18, 2012)

*thanks*

Very kind of you to get back to me so quickly Roger.

best, Jonny


----------

